# Name this pen for me, please!



## Mack C. (Feb 14, 2015)

I've thought of a number of names, but nothing that stands out for me!


----------



## gbpens (Feb 14, 2015)

Darth Circuit


----------



## thewishman (Feb 14, 2015)

Harriet.


----------



## Edgar (Feb 14, 2015)

Mr. Chips


----------



## Skewer (Feb 14, 2015)

Texter


----------



## Dale Lynch (Feb 14, 2015)

P.I.M.P. processor into making pens.


----------



## Edgar (Feb 14, 2015)

ENIAC MMXV


----------



## endacoz (Feb 14, 2015)

CB2B  (Circuit board 2 barrel)

OR 

Mother Chip


----------



## Big (Feb 14, 2015)

Electronic Dreams


----------



## Mack C. (Feb 14, 2015)

thewishman said:


> Harriet.


????? Connection, please!


----------



## jewellmd (Feb 14, 2015)

Short Circuit (from the movie)


----------



## Curly (Feb 14, 2015)

*Well if we're bringing movies into this.*

HAL 9000!
HAL if you don't want to be too formal. :tongue:

Mack the pen looks good too.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Feb 14, 2015)

Cyborg

Cool looking pen by the way!


----------



## magpens (Feb 14, 2015)

Dark Matter ; Black Light ; 50 Shades of Black ;  .... still thinking

.... VERY NICE looking pen !!!


----------



## 79spitfire (Feb 14, 2015)

....


----------



## 79spitfire (Feb 14, 2015)

I find this pen shocking...

Does it get satellite radio too?


----------



## thewishman (Feb 14, 2015)

Mack C. said:


> thewishman said:
> 
> 
> > Harriet.
> ...



Just giving it a name, Gwendolyn sounded a bit too girly. Sebastian sounds okay.:wink:


----------



## mark james (Feb 14, 2015)

"Eisler"

Dr Paul Eisler is credited with making the first PCB - Printed Circuit Board.

Or...  

"Beautiful"   (Well, it is beautiful Mack!)  :tongue:


----------



## elkhorn (Feb 14, 2015)

Well, since someone used my first suggestion of HAL, how about E.T.?


----------



## William Menard (Feb 14, 2015)

The Cigar Circuit


----------



## magier412 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steve (Jobs)


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 14, 2015)

Mack

How about Cyber Max??

Anyway the pen looks great. Where did you get the blanks and are both the top and bottom blanks the same design and you just rotated them???  Are they made for the cigar pen or do you have to add the tubes and or cut to length??  It has been a long time since I bought any circuit board blanks. I still have a ton for sierras and they do not seem to sell as well as I thought for sure.


----------



## Mack C. (Feb 14, 2015)

Hello to everybody, Great names, i'll pick one and let you all know!

JT: I'm getting questions from others and am currently on a 1st generation iPod.
Can I get back to you tomorrow, promise! I'll do it on my computer, much easier for me. I can provide some links as well which this iPod doesn't allow me to do.
Sorry!


----------



## redneckmedic (Feb 14, 2015)

Bill


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 14, 2015)

Agreed they aren't that popular but it makes sense. It's a pen geared towards computer people but those people don't need pens very much because they are typing!  I still have one of the original real circuit board blanks by Bruce. I think he died a few years ago. Yet another shameful example of psi thievery of individual ingenuity. He worked his fingers to the bone to make those and they were real boards, not stickers under resin.


----------



## magpens (Feb 14, 2015)

How about calling it "Midnight in the City"


----------



## Mack C. (Feb 14, 2015)

workinforwood said:


> Agreed they aren't that popular but it makes sense. It's a pen geared towards computer people but those people don't need pens very much because they are typing!  I still have one of the original real circuit board blanks by Bruce. I think he died a few years ago. Yet another shameful example of psi thievery of individual ingenuity. He worked his fingers to the bone to make those and they were real boards, not stickers under resin.


A post such as this one makes me contemplate not posting any of my pens anymore.


----------



## Tom T (Feb 14, 2015)

Mack, really nice turn on this one.  How about black board, or black light,


----------



## magpens (Feb 14, 2015)

Mack it's a glorious pen !!  I like it enormously !  I have learned a lot from seeing it and discussing it with you. KEEP ON POSTING YOUR PENS PLEASE !


----------



## magier412 (Feb 14, 2015)

I think that most "techies" would like the pen if it was a real circuit board.  Sometimes even techies need to write stuff...or sign things.    But if it's just a sticker, it'd be less appealing.  The wow factor would be in the board itself...just my two cents.


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 14, 2015)

Fred. Just Fred.


----------



## Janster (Feb 14, 2015)

The Big Mac!


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 14, 2015)

I apologize Mack. It's a great looking pen. Reading one of the comments prior put me into a bit of a funky mood that probably didn't read right and wasn't necessary to even type.


----------



## Marnat3 (Feb 14, 2015)

WALL-E


----------



## 79spitfire (Feb 15, 2015)

You mean it's not real?

I don't want one if it's not real...


----------



## OOPS (Feb 15, 2015)

I think its a beautiful pen, for what its worth.  If you are still name shopping, the name that came to mind was TRON, after the movie which also became a big video game hit.

Also, having a nice pen is not all about how much you actually write.  It is about having an instrument that draws attention and admiration from all around when you do pull it out to write.


----------



## Phillip Kelley (Feb 15, 2015)

Black Ops


----------



## switch62 (Feb 15, 2015)

Deep Thought

Digital Ink


----------



## Mack C. (Feb 15, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> Mack
> 
> How about Cyber Max??
> 
> Anyway the pen looks great. Where did you get the blanks and are both the top and bottom blanks the same design and you just rotated them???  Are they made for the cigar pen or do you have to add the tubes and or cut to length??  It has been a long time since I bought any circuit board blanks. I still have a ton for sierras and they do not seem to sell as well as I thought for sure.


Hi John; Check PSI's WXCB10B. I think that will make everything clear to you! If not...........


----------



## PapaTim (Feb 15, 2015)

I thought "digital midnight" when I  saw it.
Nicely done pen Mack, don't stop posting.


----------



## Mack C. (Feb 15, 2015)

I have chosen a name for this pen, my own naming and one not suggested above.

He will henceforth be known as* Mr. Stealth *
until we become better acquainted at which time he will be known as 
*Stealthy!:biggrin: *

Over and Out! (or however it's said in aircraft parlance!)


----------



## Krash (Feb 15, 2015)

Logically Delicious !   :RockOn:


----------



## LJPJ (Feb 15, 2015)

Didn't get a chance to log in yesterday so I missed putting my two cents worth in but....   I am a "techie" and I would like to call this one MINE!!!  :biggrin:
I love it...


----------

